# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Super Light Wind Boards

## kurtmievielle

Hallo zusammen, 
eine kurze Frage: Die Supert Light Wind Boards von JP sind ja vom Volumen her wie Anfngerbretter (165l). Kann man die auch als Anfnger kontrollieren (mit Freude am Board) und hat dann spter auch noch etwas davon, weil man bei wenig Wind leicht ins Gleiten kommt? Oder sind die fr mich (Niveau: immer mal Angleitphasen, komme ins Trapez, noch nicht in die Schlaufen, bei Halse und Fast Tack bei ordentlich Wind noch hufig im khlen Nass) ungeeignet? Ich fahre bisher eine 148l freeride board und wollte bei meinen 90kg auf 191 cm nicht noch ein Anfngerbrett mit 175l (komme mit den 148l schon klar, sinke aber bei wenig Wind leicht), sondern etwas mit viel Volumen kaufen, womit ich auch in ein paar Jahren noch etwas Sinnvolles anfangen kann.

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo kurtmievielle,
danke fr den Wechsel. Meine Erfahrung mit dem 2016er JP SLW ist sehr gut. Bist du grere Segel
gewohnt? Also ber 8m?. Die Zielgruppe hat der Shaper Gnigler in der Surf sehr gut dargestellt.
Du musst schon aktiv mit groen Segeln fahren sonst hast Du keinen Vorteil im Angleiten. Ich fahre z.B. 9.3 und grer. Bei 10Knoten bin ich am Gleiten, hufig durch Fcheln am Segel. Wenn das Brett einmal luft gleitet es lange durch. Ich benutze konsequent eine Trimmeinrichtung und
Vario-Trapeztampen. In Summe bin bin so wirklich frh und lange am Gleiten. Bei Deinem jetzigen Stand wrde ich noch etwas warten. Du solltest noch weitere schon in den Sch

----------


## kurtmievielle

Auch wenn es dafr nicht gebaut ist: Kann man damit auch (wenn man nicht gleitet) Manver ben und dann spter den vollen Nutzen aus dem Board ziehen? Oder ist es fr derlei Geschipper total ungeeignet?

Kurzum: Kann ich es auch wie ein Anfngerbrett nutzen. 

Zu den groen Segeln. Bisher fahre ich nur bis 7.5, liebugle aber schon mit etwas grerem. Taste mich langsam hher.

----------


## silversurfer23

Danke fr Deine Przisierung. Ganz einfach, mach es. Manver kannst Du wegen der Breite gut ben, vor dem Mast ist ausreichend Volumen. Wenn Du Dir das SLW zulegst, achte auf das Baujahr. Die 2017 und 18er sind einige Zentimeter krzer und sportlicher. Die lteren gleiten leichter passiv an.(Deshalb auch die Lorch-Empfehlung). Beim Segel kannst Du Dir bestimmt ein 8,5er oder 9er zulegen. Frage am Rande welches Brett und Segel fhrst Du im Moment.
Gru Silversurfer 23

----------


## kurtmievielle

Fahre im Moment ein BIC Core (https://www.surf-magazin.de/boards/f...148/a2655.html) 
Bei sehr viel oder wenig Wind ein 5.5 PowerHD von Pro Touch und dazwischen ein lteres 6.5 Slalom-Segel von North Sail. Ich habe dann noch ein richtig altes 7.5 North Sail, mit so eigentmlichen halbrunden Fhrungsschienen fr den Mast an den Latten. Beim Aufriggen ist das nervig, fhrt sich aber dann ganz ordentlich. 
Hatte jetzt erst mal ein 8.1 Gun Sail Freeride ins Auge gefasst, um das 7.5 er in die ewigen Jagdgrnde zu schicken. Wenn ich das im Griff habe, baue ich weiter aus. 
Erst einmal lege ich den Fokus jetzt auf das Trapezfahren und die Manver im Fahren, da nehme ich eh das kleien Tuch und bei ordentlich Wind bin ich mit 6.5/7.5 noch gut beschftigt.

Zum SLW: wrde ich machen, ein 2016er finde ich nur nicht. Hatte auch auf ein second hand board gehofft, aber das ist wohl aussichtslos. Wer eins hat, verkauft es anscheinend nicht wieder.

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Ich habe dann noch ein richtig altes 7.5 North Sail, mit so eigentmlichen halbrunden Fhrungsschienen fr den Mast an den Latten.




Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, beim BIC zu bleiben.
Das ist doch ein schnes, unempfindliches Board.
Ein SLW wird bestimmt schnell Matsch sein. Ist halt JayPie-Qualitt.
Hier multipliziert sich Thai-Spachtelbauweise mit geforderter JP-Bauweise (0,5 x 0,5 = 0,25 von max.)

Wie man im PWA-Slalom sieht, machen selbst Profis reihenweise und andauernd Schleuderstrze.
Trotzdem werden Boards, auch bei den meisten anderen Marken, vorne nicht entsprechend verstrkt.
Man setzt vom Hobbysurfern mehr Fahrknnen voraus als von stndig schleuderstrzenden Profis. Garantie wird abgelehnt werden.
Wenn du noch im Anfangsstadium bist, wirst du dich ber einen schnell weich werdenden Spachtelbomber nur rgern.
Raus geschmissenes Geld. Bleibe beim BIC. Das ist noch das stabilste, von PE abgesehen, was du kaufen kannst.

Ja, diese Segel mit Fhrungsschienen sind sehr zeitaufwndig aufzuriggen, gleiten etwas besser durch und sind oben raus lnger zu halten, doch zum Manverfahren sehr schlecht geeignet.
Fr dich als Anfnger sind sie auch nicht gut wasserstartbar.

----------


## silversurfer23

Also es ist wieder Zeit zu antworten. 
Surf Maniac hat mit der Stabiltt der BIC-Bretter sicher recht, ab sie sind sauschwer. Meinen SLW
fahre ich mit einem Nose-Protektor. Das reicht fr die meisten Flle aus.
Danke fr die Angaben ber Deine Ausrstung. Mir ist jetzt einiges klarer. Dein Vorhaben auf ein camberloses Freeridesegel zu gehen ist genau richtig. Damit wrde ich mich richtig einfahren und
langsam steigern. Fr ein SLW ist es leider noch zu frh. Du hast aber auch keinen Zeitdruck und
kannst bei passender Gelegenheit zuschlagen.
Gru Silversurfer 23

----------


## kurtmievielle

Danke fr die Tipps. Man wrde erwarten, dass ein +2000 Euro Board doch etwas haltbarer ist. Also doch irgendwo noch ein ausgedientes Anfngerbrett aufgabeln, wenn man mal mit jemandem gemeinsam unterwegs ist. Habe noch ein recht groes, altes Mistralbrett, aber das ist eher was frs Museum. Es ist riesig und trotzdem bei meinen 90 kg ein Sinker. Damit hat man wenig Freude. Also jedenfalls ich nicht.

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo Kurtmievielle,
ganz so extrem wrde ich das alles nicht sehen. Neben dem BIC gibt es viele modernere Bretter wie Fanatic Gecko, Tabou Rocket, Starboard Carve usw. die sehr gut geeignet sind. Ich wrde erstmal gebraucht kaufen oder Vorjahresmodelle. Als aller erstes kauf Dir moderne Segel z.B. Gun Stream, North E-Type oder hnlich. Eine Kombination von ca. 6,5 und 8m wre gut. Vorteil eine Linie, gleiches Fahrgefhl.
Mach dich mit der Empfindlichkeit nicht verrckt. Durch Nose-Protektor oder Deviator kann man
viele Schden vermeiden. Und das Brett ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand. Damit die Lernkurve ansteigt, viel Zeit auf dem Wasser verbringen und ben. 
Viel Spa noch, Silversurfer 23

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hallo,

wenn du etwas haltbares mchtest, bleibe bei deinem BIC.
Du brauchst dich dafr nicht zu schmen.
Das ist ein gutes Board.
Fr dein mittleres Gewicht ist es auch schon ziemlich gro.
150 l. bei 90 kg sind viel. Noch grer wrde ich nicht gehen, wenn du nicht bei sehr wenig Wind gleiten mchtest.

Falls du etwas haltbares in Gre SLW und gleichzeitig guter Verarbeitung mchtest, gehe zu einem Custom-Hersteller mit Konturfrse oder mit CNC-Frse oder viel Erfahrung.
Der Preis drfte ungefhr der gleiche sein.

Wenn man lange genug dabei ist, glaubt man irgendwann, dass es normal ist, was wir an miserabler Qualitt fr sehr viel Geld vorgesetzt bekommen.
Man verinnerlicht das dann.
So sollte es nicht sein.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du etwas haltbares mchtest, bleibe bei deinem BIC.
> Du brauchst dich dafr nicht zu schmen.
> Das ist ein gutes Board.



Ich mag das BIC sehr, htte nur gern ein zweites, wenn man mal gemiensam unterwegs ist.

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Hallo Kurtmievielle,
kann hier Surf Maniac ber JP recht geben.
In Deinem beschriebenen Level wre aber auch aus der Hejfly-Palette etwas dabei, z.B. Dropinn L 186 Ltr. / Dropinn MX 159 Ltr.
Die Boards sind robust, sind in den Stresszonen schon verstrkt, haben sogar schon einen integrierten Noseprotektor und sind zum An- und Durchgleiten bei Schwachwind gerade auch fr Surfer, die sich noch nicht "aktiv" reinpumpen sehr geeignet.
Auerdem lassen sie sich sehr easy Halsen und durch viele Fuschlaufenplugs universal einstellen.
Wenn Du spter besser bist kannst Du durch ein Finnen-Set-Up erheblich mehr Leistung aus den Boards heraus holen.
Durch das 3-Finnenkonzept gut fr Flachwasser-Reviere und somit auch fr Beachstarts geeignet.
Wenn man vorne 2 Blinds einsetzt, ist das Boardverhalten mit z.B. einer Centerfinne/ Race-Slalom nochmals anders und powerfull.
Die Boards sind bei den Test in der Surf leider nicht ganz so richtig dargestellt worden.
Ich kenne nun schon mehrere Surfer, die erst skeptisch waren, ihren Kauf aber alles andere als bereut haben! Von daher absolute Kaufempfehlung!
Gru
Ford-Devil

----------


## kurtmievielle

Danke. Habe mir das Board mal angesehen. Es liegt ja in einer hnlichen Preisklasse.

----------

